# Timing?



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Suggested timing on a 1.8t, Revo stage 1 w/20 psi boost, and an open 3" DP? Stock IC and custom fabbed throttle body spacer with jet spraying mere MMs behind flapper. Haven't tinkered with Ross Tech enough to know what I'm pulling just yet. What block & how do I save a pull to look at later would be helpful. Anyway, ball park Lemmiwink advance of 1.5 degree is good for now?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Log blocks 011 and 020, then adjust timing accordingly.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Log blocks 011 and 020, then adjust timing accordingly.

What kind of timing curve should I have? It starts high at idle, falls off under heavy boost, then climbs toward redline. Correct? Excatly how high is too high?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_What kind of timing curve should I have? It starts high at idle, falls off under heavy boost, then climbs toward redline. Correct? Excatly how high is too high?









Here is what mine looked like back when I had my GTI:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3481461
Post some logs up.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

are these block in lemmi or in vag com?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (afmilboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_are these block in lemmi or in vag com? 

Vag-com. You can't log with lemmiwinks.


----------

